# Welchen FTP-Server habe ich bei ISP Config 3.0.1.2?



## pee (17. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe die Installationsanleitung von ISP Config 3.0.1.2 für Debian Lenny befolgt. Welchen FTP-Server habe ich nun? Es wäre sehr nett, wenn ich zudem die konkrete Versionsnummer erfahren könnte. 

Denn es geht um einen Fehler in GVFS. Meine Editoren Geany und gEdit (aktuelle Versionen) können nicht überall bei richtigen Datei- und Ordnerrechten speichern. Zudem erstellt Geany beim Speichern einer neuen Datei zunächst eine leere.

Der Entwickler von Geany (Enrico Tröger) hat auf meine E-Mail einen Thread im Bugzilla von Gnome eingerichtet: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=585992. Er bat mich, dort einen Kommentar mit der verwendeten FTP-Server-Version zu posten.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## Till (18. Juni 2009)

Du hast pure-ftpd installiert. Und die Versionsnummern eines Programmes unter Linux erhält mand normalerweise indem man es mit Parameter -v oder -V aufruft.


----------

